# Gamers wanted or group needing experinced player



## Bruzmali (Dec 8, 2005)

am 31 from Mt Sterling Ohio, Columbus area looking for a group of players or a open group with a slot open. I am open to any game and also willing to DM. Please drop me a email if interested......Bruzmali1@yahoo.com


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Dec 9, 2005)

We have an opening due to a player that had to drop out due to personal/family issues.  I run a modified Kingdoms of Kalamar setting every other Saturday from 1-6.  It's a mix of 3.0-3.5.  Good to neutral characters, they just now hit 2nd level.  This is the fourth or fifth campaign I've played with this group and the third that I've run.  I'm the youngest at 29.  We keep things friendly, try to avoid rules lawyering, and have a lot of laughs while throwing a lot of dice.  If you'd like to know more drop me a line at jwyant1@msn.com.


----------



## Bruzmali (Dec 12, 2005)

well, i droped u a email......not sure what u check more offten but im game.........=)


----------

